
New PSU standard to launch this year - kristianp
https://custompc.raspberrypi.org/articles/new-psu-standard-to-launch-this-year
======
PascLeRasc
Kinda unfortunate that they're proposing single-rail for everything from now
on, you lose some over-current protection when everything is on a single rail
with a higher current rating. Thankfully it's just for prebuilts, so it might
not catch on into mainstream DIY PCs.

For anyone who doesn't want to read the official spec, shorting green to black
should still turn on the PSU without a motherboard.

------
numpad0
Same goddamn molex... Please, no... I'm sure Molex today has far better
designs with much lower insertion force. There should be no reason to stick to
old stiff molex.

------
justinclift
Earlier discussion of the same article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22151564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22151564)

~~~
kristianp
Odd that HN didn't pick that up.

